# what goes first roofing or siding



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Pretty much your call. The primary thing, before installing either, is to make sure that your wall and roof framing is adequately squared and braced before proceeding. After that, the rest of the concerns are pretty obvious, i.e. water intrusion, ladders against new siding, etc., so if you've accounted for all of that, go forth young man.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

The siding can go first if your roofers know what they are doing, but you will get a much much better job if the siding comes after the roof. Having said that the siding guys must know how to work around the roof without damaging it.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Always the roof first if there are any roof to wall connections. Kind of hard to step flash after the sidings up.

Siding guys would never damage a new roof.:no:


----------



## spiragui (Jul 1, 2010)

If you're _really_ lucky (as I was), first the roofers will staple their step flashing to the wall as they're roofing, and then the siding guys will cover up the staples, making it a complete PITA to remove the step flashing when you have to re-roof. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

spiragui said:


> If you're _really_ lucky (as I was), first the roofers will staple their step flashing to the wall as they're roofing, and then the siding guys will cover up the staples, making it a complete PITA to remove the step flashing when you have to re-roof. :thumbsup:


That's why we do not fasten our step flashing/ baby tins tot he wall. However I wold say 98% of the roofs we replace have existing siding and we have learned to work with this. It's not always necessary to remove the siding to replace the step flashings, and when it is we charge for it and temporarily remove the siding to expose the wall and step flashings. That's why i say the roof should come first, because if the siding is being done the roofs can rip up the siding and not have to fix it. But if the siding is done first we have redundant work removing and reinstalling new siding, not to mentionin voiding the warranty of someone elses work.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

It's best to have a Contractor who has a crew that does both and have them do the job.


----------

